# Manual Ice Augers



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

looking to get into ice fishing this year,so i am not looking to buy a gas auger.So,,,,, what type of hand auger do you guys suggest?What should I be looking for ?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an Eskimo 7 inch auger that works great, the real key is to keep your blades sharp and elbow greased....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an 8" Eskimo as a backup.
It has worked just fine for me.
Some people like the Strikemaster better, but either will do a good job on ice under 12" thick. Over 12" of ice is very slow to drill and takes a lot of energy. It can be done though.
I like the 8" because ice holes start to refreeze at the edges, and the 8" hole just lasts longer than smaller holes.
The down side to an 8" is that it's harder to drill with, than a 6" or 7" auger.
They all make a hole large enough to pull most trout through.
Which ever auger you buy, protect the bladed at all times. Never use the auger to bang on the ice to see it it's thick enough to walk on. Keep the cover on the blades anytime you are not using the auger.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I have an 8" Eskimo as a backup.
> It has worked just fine for me.
> Some people like the Strikemaster better, but either will do a good job on ice under 12" thick. Over 12" of ice is very slow to drill and taked a lot of energy. It can be done though.
> I like the 8" because ice holes start to refreeze at the edges, and the 8" hole just lasts longer than smaller holes.
> ...


+1 for sure, blades are key, you will regret not taking care of them.....


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

I go with Nils all the way, you'll burn through that Ice like a hot knife through butter.
+1 on the size, the bigger the blade, the tougher it will get.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought a Strikemaster hand auger (8" diameter) last year and have no regrets. The auger is easy to use and very efficient. I think I paid around $90 at Cabelas. My only complaint is the handle on top has popped off a time or two but luckily, goes back on easily, I just hope I don't lose it someday. 

As for going with 6" or 7" diameter blades, it might reduce the effort slightly (I'd be curious to try a couple different auger sizes side-by-side on the ice) but I agree with Grandpa D that having the 8" hole is easier to maintain and will last longer. 

As for the Nils, I also looked at that one but couldn't justify the price difference. If I remember right, it was almost double what I paid for the Strikemaster. It was also very heavy too....

I used the same set of blades all season and didn't notice any degredation in the auger's cutting ability. I always kept the blades protected and didn't use the auger as a battering ram either. I'll be curious to see how they hold up over this season. A side note: several of my friends who've changed out their auger blades have installed the new ones incorrectly. Not sure if they are really that difficult to figure out or if my friends could be missing a few too many brain cells. Just something to keep in mind...


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Sliver brought up a good point.. do not use your auger as a battering ram! That will dull the blades faster than anything. 

Also, sharpening them yourself is difficult. If you don't get the pitch just right, all it will do is spin on top of the ice.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Alright,thanks for the replies,looks like strikemaster it will be! now where to find one locally? I here that SW only carries Eskimos,maybe Smith & Edwards? I would normally get it online but with this, I think i want to get it in person.The wife needs to go to circuit city tonight ,so i think I may go over to sportsmans while she is shopping,just to see what they have.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I believe they have the Strikes at S&E's.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

FC2,thank you for that info,,,now on to finding a shelter,wife just loves when i start something new :roll:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

One more thing about manual augers.
Almost all brands carry different grade augers. Strikemaster and Eskimo both have 2 different models. One will be cheeper, but may not work as well.
Who knows more on this?
I have the Eskamo Barracuda which is the upper grade. Works fine.
5 years old and still the same blades. They may need to be replaced this year though.
Sportsman's carries Eskimo, Smith & Edwards has Strikemaster as does Anglers Den in Riverdale.


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

Finally found the new website.


Anyhow, the most important thing about a manual ice auger is having a fishing buddy!  

The easiest way to drill a hole that we have found (we have drilled a $hit load of holes :!: ) is for two people to stand on opposite sides of the auger. each puts one hand on the crank and one on the top. turn like hell and you'll be through that ice in no time. 20 to 30 holes a day with ease.

seriously, i would put me and my buddy's up against any power auger! and we usually fish strawberry or scofield.(i.e. 30 inches of ice)

oh yah, we have had a few augers and the best we have found is the strikemaster laser. got it at anglers den.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you found us.

Buddy system, eh? Sounds useful. Thanks.


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Dangerfowl said:


> Anyhow, the most important thing about a manual ice auger is having a fishing buddy!


+1
I use the buddy system and it works great, but with my Nils 6" I do fine by myself.
Worth every penny IMO.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

just don't buy a 10 inch hand auger, save that dia for your gas auger. smaller diameters are easier to operate


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> just don't buy a 10 inch hand auger, save that dia for your gas auger. smaller diameters are easier to operate


I can imagine the sweat buildup! :lol:


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Dangerfowl said:


> seriously, i would put me and my buddy's up against any power auger!


Seriously, whats the wager there champ?


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

RTMC said:


> Dangerfowl said:
> 
> 
> > seriously, i would put me and my buddy's up against any power auger!
> ...


All you can eat chief :twisted:

by the time you get that p.o.s. started, we'll be reeling in our first fish :mrgreen:


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Dangerfowl said:


> by the time you get that p.o.s. started, we'll be.........:


You MIGHT beat me through 4 inches of ice



Dangerfowl said:


> we'll be reeling in our first fish :mrgreen:


and only if you guys buddy up on that too!


----------

